# Entrée et sortie audio optique. C'est quoi ?



## max_soul (28 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous les MacUsers !

Je possède un MacBook 13" noir Late 2006 avec Mac OS X Leopard 10.5.7 installé.
Un jour j'ai tenté d'installer Ubuntu sur mon Mac et j'ai remarqué une lumière rouge à l'intérieur des prises jack de l'entrée et de la sortie audio.
Ce qui me parait bizarre c'est que ces voyants ne s'allument pas lorsque je suis sur Mac OS X.
Alors mes questions sont les suivantes :
- Qu'est-ce que l'audio optique ?
- Meilleure qualité que l'audio "normal" ?
- Comment l'activer et s'en servir sur Mac OS X ?
- Quel matériel utiliser pour profiter pleinement de l'audio optique ?

Je n'ai pas encore eu de réponse précise et complète à ce sujet alors si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclaircir un peu ce serait génial 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Max


----------



## whereismymind (28 Juin 2009)

En optique, l'Audio n'est pas convertie et reste en numérique d'un bout à l'autre de la chaîne Audio.
En temps normal, l'Audio sort par une sortie analogique et doit donc être convertie du numérique vers de l'analogique par cette même sortie d'où une perte de qualité. Ensuite, le signal analogique est transmis vers l'ampli et les enceintes.

En optique, pas de conversion et le signal est directement transmis à l'ampli en optique.

Je n'ai jamais utilisé l'optique donc je ne sais pas comment l'activer mais je suppose que ça ne doit pas être très compliqué. Sinon pour profiter de l'optique, il faut un ampli avec une entrée optique reliée à la sortie du Mac.

Par contre, je pense que le gain obtenu ne sera réellement audible que sur de bonnes enceintes et pas sur du MP3 (Ca sert à rien d'avoir un ampli et des enceintes au top si c'est pour écouter de la bouillie sonore) mais plutôt sur du CD ou de la musique numérisée dans un format sans perte comme le AIFF ou le ALAC.


----------



## dacoma (25 Août 2009)

Petite précision pour ne pas contredire whereismymind, mais le compléter.

La carte son par défaut des appareils de la gamme Apple (celle qu'on retrouve donc sous forme de minijack aux entrée/sortie de nos iMac, MBP, etc..) est plutôt correct pour un usage grand public. 

L'audiophile ou l'amateur confirmé déjà équipé en ampli/enceinte de qualité (Harman Kardon, Yamaha, avec enceintes adequates pour ne citer que les plus populaires et les moins chers) aura tout intérêt à utiliser le convertisseur D/A (ou N/A en français pour Numérique vers Analogique) de son ampli plutôt que celui présent sur la carte son de Mac.

L'activation "automatique" (ou pas, voir ce topic :hein peut poser problème d'un point de vue connectique mais aussi software : dans le cas où les appareils de la chaîne numérique ne se "verrouille" pas automatiquement sur le bon réglage, il faut veiller à ce que le convertisseur présent dans l'ampli soit bien configuré, s'il est configurable. En effet, certains vieux ampli se limite aux premières version du SPDIF, à savoir la norme CD Audio de base qui est le 44,1kHz 16bits stéréo.

Les paramètres à retenir sont les suivants :
- type de signal SPDIF (pas AES/EBU)
- stereo ou 5.1 (selon l'application utilisé)
- nombre de bits 16/20/24
- fréquence : 44,1/48/96kHz

Assurez-vous donc que votre OS X et votre ampli soit en phase. Les bons amplis mal réglés n'émettront généralement aucun son. Les mauvais quant à eux risquent de laisser passer un son pénible à écouter (sacades, bip aigüs, son métallique ou "crunché"...). On a alors ce qu'on appelle un problème de dithering.

Enfin, pour en revenir au problème purement connectique, assurez-vous d'avoir un bon adaptateur jack/TOSlink optique et que votre prise minijack n'a pas déjà été malmenée par un jack métallique (lors de votre usage en mode analogique) de taille ou de forme un peu cheap.


----------



## cepim (19 Décembre 2009)

Je reprends ce post un peu tardivement.
Les MacBook d'entrée de gamme Apple sont ils équipés de sortie numérique?
Et comment savoir si le modèle que j'ai en est équipé (année, modèle,...)


----------



## clems45 (28 Décembre 2009)

Le dernier macbook en est équipé:
- http://www.apple.com/fr/macbook/specs.html

Sinon pour savoir va voir dans les Infos système dans la partie Audio:
Si tu as ca
  Sortie S/P-DIF :
  Connexion :    Combo
Ca devrait etre bon!


----------

